# I'm taking a stand against political correctness in my writing group...



## Blackrook

...and I'm already making enemies.

The Education Officer has invited a "diversity discussion and panel" to talk to our writer's group and that has me alarmed.

You see, I've included all sorts of diversity in my science fiction book series, a mixed bag of characters which include people of all races, species, sexual orientations, sexual identities, and what not. Foolish me, I thought that was a good thing.

Apparently not.

When "white, straight, cis males" write anyone who isn't white, straight, cis and male, apparently we need special pointers from self-appointed guidance counselors so that we can avoid "offending" people.

Today, I made a big stink about it on the group's Facebook page, telling the group I'm not going to submit my work for approval by censors.

The Vice-President of the group told me to "give it a rest" and the Education Officer tried to shut down the debate as "destructive." So I know they're both against me, because they're trying to censor the discussion.

Tell me what you think. Is this a fight worth fighting? I think it is.


----------



## MarathonMike

I guess they would have shut down Star Trek, what with Captain Kirk banging blue alien bitches and stuff.


----------



## Ridgerunner

I'm taking a stand against political correctness in my writing group...



Blackrook said:


> ...and I'm already making enemies.



Wear it as a badge of courage...

And if I might add, if they don't like it, tell them to     ...


----------



## Blackrook

It's actually called a "workshop."

The political correctness people are going to work on us writers, because we're "broken" and they're the people to "fix" us.


----------



## Blackrook

The Education Officer pointed out this as something I said as offensive:

I described one of my characters as a "straight woman who experiments with lesbianism."

She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community.

Imagine that.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Blackrook said:


> The Education Officer pointed out this as something I said as offensive:
> 
> I described one of my characters as a "straight woman who experiments with lesbianism."
> 
> She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community.
> 
> Imagine that.



Oh I don't doubt it at all... 

I have one question... What the hell is an Education Officer? Sounds like busy work for someone's brother-in-law...


----------



## BULLDOG

Blackrook said:


> The Education Officer pointed out this as something I said as offensive:
> 
> I described one of my characters as a "straight woman who experiments with lesbianism."
> 
> She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community.
> 
> Imagine that.



They are there to help you. If you don't want their help, then pack your shit and go. Why are you having a childish tantrum?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Blackrook said:


> She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community.




What about "Captain Assgasm versus the Anal Invaders"


----------



## Blackrook

BULLDOG said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Education Officer pointed out this as something I said as offensive:
> 
> I described one of my characters as a "straight woman who experiments with lesbianism."
> 
> She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community.
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are there to help you. If you don't want their help, then pack your shit and go. Why are you having a childish tantrum?
Click to expand...

They want to "help" me the way a cop wants to "help" a suspect when he tells him it will go easier for him if he tells his side of the story.

Are you completely insulated from what's happening in the world?

The political correctness Nazis are taking over everything. They've taken over the universities, the law schools and the medical schools. They've taken over the writers' rooms in Hollywood and New York. Now, they're going after writers groups as unimportant as mine.

The reason they're winning is that not enough people are fighting them, because most people are cowards and don't want to make waves.

What's ironic here is that if I had a book full of nothing but straight, white, cis characters, these people would be no threat to me.

So, they're actually TARGETING the people who are TRYING to be inclusive.


----------



## BULLDOG

Blackrook said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Education Officer pointed out this as something I said as offensive:
> 
> I described one of my characters as a "straight woman who experiments with lesbianism."
> 
> She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community.
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are there to help you. If you don't want their help, then pack your shit and go. Why are you having a childish tantrum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want to "help" me the way a cop wants to "help" a suspect when he tells him it will go easier for him if he tells his side of the story.
> 
> Are you completely insulated from what's happening in the world?
> 
> The political correctness Nazis are taking over everything. They've taken over the universities, the law schools and the medical schools. They've taken over the writers' rooms in Hollywood and New York. Now, they're going after writers groups as unimportant as mine.
> 
> The reason they're winning is that not enough people are fighting them, because most people are cowards and don't want to make waves.
> 
> What's ironic here is that if I had a book full of nothing but straight, white, cis characters, these people would be no threat to me.
> 
> So, they're actually TARGETING the people who are TRYING to be inclusive.
Click to expand...


Did you go into your childish rant about Nazis with them too? I suspect you won't need to make a choice anyway. They will probably kick your crazy ass out of the program anyway.  Grow up you big baby.


----------



## Blackrook

BULLDOG said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Education Officer pointed out this as something I said as offensive:
> 
> I described one of my characters as a "straight woman who experiments with lesbianism."
> 
> She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community.
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are there to help you. If you don't want their help, then pack your shit and go. Why are you having a childish tantrum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want to "help" me the way a cop wants to "help" a suspect when he tells him it will go easier for him if he tells his side of the story.
> 
> Are you completely insulated from what's happening in the world?
> 
> The political correctness Nazis are taking over everything. They've taken over the universities, the law schools and the medical schools. They've taken over the writers' rooms in Hollywood and New York. Now, they're going after writers groups as unimportant as mine.
> 
> The reason they're winning is that not enough people are fighting them, because most people are cowards and don't want to make waves.
> 
> What's ironic here is that if I had a book full of nothing but straight, white, cis characters, these people would be no threat to me.
> 
> So, they're actually TARGETING the people who are TRYING to be inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you go into your childish rant about Nazis with them too? I suspect you won't need to make a choice anyway. They will probably kick your crazy ass out of the program anyway.  Grow up you big baby.
Click to expand...

So you're taking a stand in favor of censorship.

I'm glad you've declared yourself so openly, now I know you're an enemy of America and everything it stands for.


----------



## BULLDOG

Blackrook said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Education Officer pointed out this as something I said as offensive:
> 
> I described one of my characters as a "straight woman who experiments with lesbianism."
> 
> She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community.
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are there to help you. If you don't want their help, then pack your shit and go. Why are you having a childish tantrum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want to "help" me the way a cop wants to "help" a suspect when he tells him it will go easier for him if he tells his side of the story.
> 
> Are you completely insulated from what's happening in the world?
> 
> The political correctness Nazis are taking over everything. They've taken over the universities, the law schools and the medical schools. They've taken over the writers' rooms in Hollywood and New York. Now, they're going after writers groups as unimportant as mine.
> 
> The reason they're winning is that not enough people are fighting them, because most people are cowards and don't want to make waves.
> 
> What's ironic here is that if I had a book full of nothing but straight, white, cis characters, these people would be no threat to me.
> 
> So, they're actually TARGETING the people who are TRYING to be inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you go into your childish rant about Nazis with them too? I suspect you won't need to make a choice anyway. They will probably kick your crazy ass out of the program anyway.  Grow up you big baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're taking a stand in favor of censorship.
> 
> I'm glad you've declared yourself so openly, now I know you're an enemy of America and everything it stands for.
Click to expand...


What ever, BooBoo. Tell me more about the Nazis trying to help beginning authors.


----------



## Blackrook

BULLDOG said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Education Officer pointed out this as something I said as offensive:
> 
> I described one of my characters as a "straight woman who experiments with lesbianism."
> 
> She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community.
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are there to help you. If you don't want their help, then pack your shit and go. Why are you having a childish tantrum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want to "help" me the way a cop wants to "help" a suspect when he tells him it will go easier for him if he tells his side of the story.
> 
> Are you completely insulated from what's happening in the world?
> 
> The political correctness Nazis are taking over everything. They've taken over the universities, the law schools and the medical schools. They've taken over the writers' rooms in Hollywood and New York. Now, they're going after writers groups as unimportant as mine.
> 
> The reason they're winning is that not enough people are fighting them, because most people are cowards and don't want to make waves.
> 
> What's ironic here is that if I had a book full of nothing but straight, white, cis characters, these people would be no threat to me.
> 
> So, they're actually TARGETING the people who are TRYING to be inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you go into your childish rant about Nazis with them too? I suspect you won't need to make a choice anyway. They will probably kick your crazy ass out of the program anyway.  Grow up you big baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're taking a stand in favor of censorship.
> 
> I'm glad you've declared yourself so openly, now I know you're an enemy of America and everything it stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever, BooBoo. Tell me more about the Nazis trying to help beginning authors.
Click to expand...

You are an enemy.


----------



## BULLDOG

Blackrook said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are there to help you. If you don't want their help, then pack your shit and go. Why are you having a childish tantrum?
> 
> 
> 
> They want to "help" me the way a cop wants to "help" a suspect when he tells him it will go easier for him if he tells his side of the story.
> 
> Are you completely insulated from what's happening in the world?
> 
> The political correctness Nazis are taking over everything. They've taken over the universities, the law schools and the medical schools. They've taken over the writers' rooms in Hollywood and New York. Now, they're going after writers groups as unimportant as mine.
> 
> The reason they're winning is that not enough people are fighting them, because most people are cowards and don't want to make waves.
> 
> What's ironic here is that if I had a book full of nothing but straight, white, cis characters, these people would be no threat to me.
> 
> So, they're actually TARGETING the people who are TRYING to be inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you go into your childish rant about Nazis with them too? I suspect you won't need to make a choice anyway. They will probably kick your crazy ass out of the program anyway.  Grow up you big baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're taking a stand in favor of censorship.
> 
> I'm glad you've declared yourself so openly, now I know you're an enemy of America and everything it stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever, BooBoo. Tell me more about the Nazis trying to help beginning authors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an enemy.
Click to expand...


Really? Do I get some sort of badge, or a certificate?  I like to stick those to the refrigerator with those little magnets.


----------



## Blackrook

BULLDOG said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want to "help" me the way a cop wants to "help" a suspect when he tells him it will go easier for him if he tells his side of the story.
> 
> Are you completely insulated from what's happening in the world?
> 
> The political correctness Nazis are taking over everything. They've taken over the universities, the law schools and the medical schools. They've taken over the writers' rooms in Hollywood and New York. Now, they're going after writers groups as unimportant as mine.
> 
> The reason they're winning is that not enough people are fighting them, because most people are cowards and don't want to make waves.
> 
> What's ironic here is that if I had a book full of nothing but straight, white, cis characters, these people would be no threat to me.
> 
> So, they're actually TARGETING the people who are TRYING to be inclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go into your childish rant about Nazis with them too? I suspect you won't need to make a choice anyway. They will probably kick your crazy ass out of the program anyway.  Grow up you big baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're taking a stand in favor of censorship.
> 
> I'm glad you've declared yourself so openly, now I know you're an enemy of America and everything it stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever, BooBoo. Tell me more about the Nazis trying to help beginning authors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Do I get some sort of badge, or a certificate?  I like to stick those to the refrigerator with those little magnets.
Click to expand...

BULLDOG, on the day you people take over, there won't even be political forums anymore, you and your ilk will outlaw them.


----------



## Natural Citizen

When everything gets all quiet in class or whatever it is, your meetup, I mean, stand up and do this...


They won't say anything else to you, trust me. They'll leave you the fuck alone, gare awn teed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BULLDOG said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want to "help" me the way a cop wants to "help" a suspect when he tells him it will go easier for him if he tells his side of the story.
> 
> Are you completely insulated from what's happening in the world?
> 
> The political correctness Nazis are taking over everything. They've taken over the universities, the law schools and the medical schools. They've taken over the writers' rooms in Hollywood and New York. Now, they're going after writers groups as unimportant as mine.
> 
> The reason they're winning is that not enough people are fighting them, because most people are cowards and don't want to make waves.
> 
> What's ironic here is that if I had a book full of nothing but straight, white, cis characters, these people would be no threat to me.
> 
> So, they're actually TARGETING the people who are TRYING to be inclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go into your childish rant about Nazis with them too? I suspect you won't need to make a choice anyway. They will probably kick your crazy ass out of the program anyway.  Grow up you big baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're taking a stand in favor of censorship.
> 
> I'm glad you've declared yourself so openly, now I know you're an enemy of America and everything it stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever, BooBoo. Tell me more about the Nazis trying to help beginning authors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Do I get some sort of badge, or a certificate?  I like to stick those to the refrigerator with those little magnets.
Click to expand...


You lost this argument like you do with most. Give it up.


----------



## toobfreak

Blackrook said:


> ...and I'm already making enemies.
> 
> The Education Officer has invited a "diversity discussion and panel" to talk to our writer's group and that has me alarmed.
> 
> You see, I've included all sorts of diversity in my science fiction book series, a mixed bag of characters which include people of all races, species, sexual orientations, sexual identities, and what not. Foolish me, I thought that was a good thing.
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> When "white, straight, cis males" write anyone who isn't white, straight, cis and male, apparently we need special pointers from self-appointed guidance counselors so that we can avoid "offending" people.
> 
> Today, I made a big stink about it on the group's Facebook page, telling the group I'm not going to submit my work for approval by censors.
> 
> The Vice-President of the group told me to "give it a rest" and the Education Officer tried to shut down the debate as "destructive." So I know they're both against me, because they're trying to censor the discussion.
> 
> Tell me what you think. Is this a fight worth fighting? I think it is.



Face it, today, actual freedom of thought and honest candor and common sense have been literally suffocated under the blanket of progressive liberal fascism.  The Left today are now like trying to live with the Borg.  They want absolute control of how you take a shit and if you resist they will try to destroy you.


----------



## Blackrook

I have half a mind to attend this so-called "workshop" and when the time for questioning begins, raise my hand and ask:

"Who died and put you in charge of what people are allowed to write about LGBT and minorities?"


----------



## BULLDOG

Blackrook said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go into your childish rant about Nazis with them too? I suspect you won't need to make a choice anyway. They will probably kick your crazy ass out of the program anyway.  Grow up you big baby.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're taking a stand in favor of censorship.
> 
> I'm glad you've declared yourself so openly, now I know you're an enemy of America and everything it stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever, BooBoo. Tell me more about the Nazis trying to help beginning authors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Do I get some sort of badge, or a certificate?  I like to stick those to the refrigerator with those little magnets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLDOG, on the day you people take over, there won't even be political forums anymore, you and your ilk will outlaw them.
Click to expand...


You be sure and keep me updated on that, and good luck with your Nazi book club.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Blackrook said:


> ...and I'm already making enemies.
> 
> The Education Officer has invited a "diversity discussion and panel" to talk to our writer's group and that has me alarmed.
> 
> You see, I've included all sorts of diversity in my science fiction book series, a mixed bag of characters which include people of all races, species, sexual orientations, sexual identities, and what not. Foolish me, I thought that was a good thing.
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> When "white, straight, cis males" write anyone who isn't white, straight, cis and male, apparently we need special pointers from self-appointed guidance counselors so that we can avoid "offending" people.
> 
> Today, I made a big stink about it on the group's Facebook page, telling the group I'm not going to submit my work for approval by censors.
> 
> The Vice-President of the group told me to "give it a rest" and the Education Officer tried to shut down the debate as "destructive." So I know they're both against me, because they're trying to censor the discussion.
> 
> Tell me what you think. Is this a fight worth fighting? I think it is.


Seems you are being repressed in your writing, after all it is the same as speech


----------



## BULLDOG

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go into your childish rant about Nazis with them too? I suspect you won't need to make a choice anyway. They will probably kick your crazy ass out of the program anyway.  Grow up you big baby.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're taking a stand in favor of censorship.
> 
> I'm glad you've declared yourself so openly, now I know you're an enemy of America and everything it stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever, BooBoo. Tell me more about the Nazis trying to help beginning authors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Do I get some sort of badge, or a certificate?  I like to stick those to the refrigerator with those little magnets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost this argument like you do with most. Give it up.
Click to expand...


There was no argument to be had. He asked if would be worth while to be a whiny bitch because he didn't like the advice given to him, and I laughed at him. Exactly what points do you think he was trying to make ?


----------



## Blackrook

The "lesson" is "don't offend LGBT people, they will get you, and then you will be sorry."

No mention of what happens if you offend Christians.


----------



## Blackrook

Someone came onto the Facebook discussion and related the story of a white woman who wrote a very good book, but was told she should not have written it because it's about black people and she's not black. She despaired and gave up writing her book.

So books are being destroyed, just as certainly as if they were tossed into a bonfire.  And those who burn books will burn people.


----------



## Blackrook

I've made the decision that initiating a Facebook discussion about this issue is not enough. I am a lawyer, so I'm going to take on my writer's group using legal means. I have PM'd the Vice-President and asked him to mail me a copy of the by-laws. Once I have studied the by-laws, I will see if there are provisions for an emergency election of new officers. If there are, I will attempt to rally together an alliance of writers who oppose the "diversity workshop" and put them up as candidates for officer. I already know there are three officers who need to be replaced, the Vice-President, the Education Officer, and one other officer who I do not yet know his position, but will make it my business to find out.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BULLDOG said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're taking a stand in favor of censorship.
> 
> I'm glad you've declared yourself so openly, now I know you're an enemy of America and everything it stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever, BooBoo. Tell me more about the Nazis trying to help beginning authors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Do I get some sort of badge, or a certificate?  I like to stick those to the refrigerator with those little magnets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost this argument like you do with most. Give it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no argument to be had. He asked if would be worth while to be a whiny bitch because he didn't like the advice given to him, and I laughed at him. Exactly what points do you think he was trying to make ?
Click to expand...


He never asked that. You inferred that. Being that you’re a whiny old fool you should not be throwing stones, little man.


----------



## BULLDOG

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ever, BooBoo. Tell me more about the Nazis trying to help beginning authors.
> 
> 
> 
> You are an enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Do I get some sort of badge, or a certificate?  I like to stick those to the refrigerator with those little magnets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost this argument like you do with most. Give it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no argument to be had. He asked if would be worth while to be a whiny bitch because he didn't like the advice given to him, and I laughed at him. Exactly what points do you think he was trying to make ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never asked that. You inferred that. Being that you’re a whiny old fool you should not be throwing stones, little man.
Click to expand...


I might have paraphrased it a little, but yes, he did ask that question.


----------



## Death Angel

Blackrook said:


> ...and I'm already making enemies.
> 
> The Education Officer has invited a "diversity discussion and panel" to talk to our writer's group and that has me alarmed.
> 
> You see, I've included all sorts of diversity in my science fiction book series, a mixed bag of characters which include people of all races, species, sexual orientations, sexual identities, and what not. Foolish me, I thought that was a good thing.
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> When "white, straight, cis males" write anyone who isn't white, straight, cis and male, apparently we need special pointers from self-appointed guidance counselors so that we can avoid "offending" people.
> 
> Today, I made a big stink about it on the group's Facebook page, telling the group I'm not going to submit my work for approval by censors.
> 
> The Vice-President of the group told me to "give it a rest" and the Education Officer tried to shut down the debate as "destructive." So I know they're both against me, because they're trying to censor the discussion.
> 
> Tell me what you think. Is this a fight worth fighting? I think it is.


Well, this isnt going to go well


----------



## OldLady

Blackrook said:


> Someone came onto the Facebook discussion and related the story of a white woman who wrote a very good book, but was told she should not have written it because it's about black people and she's not black. She despaired and gave up writing her book.
> 
> So books are being destroyed, just as certainly as if they were tossed into a bonfire.  And those who burn books will burn people.


Write about what you know.
Show, don't tell.

I think you should listen to all the advice you can get, blackrook.
Your initial line that has caused concern is really lame fiction writing anyway.  Just give us a page or two of her having an encounter with a female.  Show, don't tell.  Or if that's too much for you, leave it out.  Does it move the plot to have her bi?  If so, you've got some porn to watch.


----------



## Death Angel

Blackrook said:


> I have half a mind to attend this so-called "workshop" and when the time for questioning begins, raise my hand and ask:
> 
> "Who died and put you in charge of what people are allowed to write about LGBT and minorities?"


Kind of defeats the whole purpose of creative writing, doesnt it.


----------



## BULLDOG

Blackrook said:


> I have half a mind to attend this so-called "workshop" and when the time for questioning begins, raise my hand and ask:
> 
> "Who died and put you in charge of what people are allowed to write about LGBT and minorities?"


And if you had the other half of that mind, you would see how childish that would be.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BULLDOG said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Do I get some sort of badge, or a certificate?  I like to stick those to the refrigerator with those little magnets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost this argument like you do with most. Give it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no argument to be had. He asked if would be worth while to be a whiny bitch because he didn't like the advice given to him, and I laughed at him. Exactly what points do you think he was trying to make ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never asked that. You inferred that. Being that you’re a whiny old fool you should not be throwing stones, little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might have paraphrased it a little, but yes, he did ask that question.
> View attachment 279213
Click to expand...


A little? LOL


----------



## Blackrook

I've been posting on Facebook all night and into the wee hours of the morning about this issue, and I've probably convinced no one of anything.

There is no way I can stop this "diversity workshop" from happening, the Education officer who is bringing it in is extremely popular and has many friends, so there is no way I can win a fight with her.

But I have raised a very unholy stink that I hope will taint the proceedings, and hopefully, people will eventually see that I was right all along when the bad things I predict start happening within the group.


----------



## Blackrook

I changed my mind, I'm not giving up the fight to save the writer's group.

I have called for emergency recall elections to remove the Vice-President and the Education Chair from their positions, and replace them with people who believe writers should write whatever the hell they want to write, with no restrictions imposed by busybodies and modern-day Inquisitors.


----------



## OldLady

Blackrook said:


> I changed my mind, I'm not giving up the fight to save the writer's group.
> 
> I have called for emergency recall elections to remove the Vice-President and the Education Chair from their positions, and replace them with people who believe writers should write whatever the hell they want to write, with no restrictions imposed by busybodies and modern-day Inquisitors.


Well, if you're not too busy drowning out her words, I'd be interested in knowing why that line would offend anyone to start with.  Report back to us?


----------



## Blackrook

The Vice-President removed the thread after I called for his removal, and now he's threatening me.  What a thug.


----------



## Blackrook

OldLady said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my mind, I'm not giving up the fight to save the writer's group.
> 
> I have called for emergency recall elections to remove the Vice-President and the Education Chair from their positions, and replace them with people who believe writers should write whatever the hell they want to write, with no restrictions imposed by busybodies and modern-day Inquisitors.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you're not too busy drowning out her words, I'd be interested in knowing why that line would offend anyone to start with.  Report back to us?
Click to expand...

What line?


----------



## OldLady

Blackrook said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my mind, I'm not giving up the fight to save the writer's group.
> 
> I have called for emergency recall elections to remove the Vice-President and the Education Chair from their positions, and replace them with people who believe writers should write whatever the hell they want to write, with no restrictions imposed by busybodies and modern-day Inquisitors.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you're not too busy drowning out her words, I'd be interested in knowing why that line would offend anyone to start with.  Report back to us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What line?
Click to expand...

_*I described one of my characters as a "straight woman who experiments with lesbianism."*
She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community._


----------



## Blackrook

OldLady said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my mind, I'm not giving up the fight to save the writer's group.
> 
> I have called for emergency recall elections to remove the Vice-President and the Education Chair from their positions, and replace them with people who believe writers should write whatever the hell they want to write, with no restrictions imposed by busybodies and modern-day Inquisitors.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you're not too busy drowning out her words, I'd be interested in knowing why that line would offend anyone to start with.  Report back to us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*I described one of my characters as a "straight woman who experiments with lesbianism."*
> She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community._
Click to expand...

She did not explain why that concept was offensive, and that's really the point, isn't it? No one has to explain why they're offended, it is enough to know they are, and then the onus is on the writer to change his work so as to remove the offensive material. It's a crazy run through a House of Mirrors they're trying to impose on us.


----------



## Blackrook

I find myself caught in a war that I never anticipated. When I included LGBT characters as main characters in my work, I naively believed I'd have firm friends and allies on the left for doing so.

Now I have learned that the opposite is true. I am forbidden from including LGBT characters in my work because I am straight, and therefore, have no business writing about LGBT, unless I undergo some sort of screening process with LGBT people who must sign off that my work is not "offensive" to them.

It's a topsy-turvy world I've entered, and I am only now realizing how truly wicked the left really is.


----------



## Vastator

Blackrook said:


> ...and I'm already making enemies.
> 
> The Education Officer has invited a "diversity discussion and panel" to talk to our writer's group and that has me alarmed.
> 
> You see, I've included all sorts of diversity in my science fiction book series, a mixed bag of characters which include people of all races, species, sexual orientations, sexual identities, and what not. Foolish me, I thought that was a good thing.
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> When "white, straight, cis males" write anyone who isn't white, straight, cis and male, apparently we need special pointers from self-appointed guidance counselors so that we can avoid "offending" people.
> 
> Today, I made a big stink about it on the group's Facebook page, telling the group I'm not going to submit my work for approval by censors.
> 
> The Vice-President of the group told me to "give it a rest" and the Education Officer tried to shut down the debate as "destructive." So I know they're both against me, because they're trying to censor the discussion.
> 
> Tell me what you think. Is this a fight worth fighting? I think it is.


Bypass those giving you flack; and disseminate your work, and opinions directly to your fellow members.


----------



## Lysistrata

My writers' center never directed me in any particular way. When I was given an assignment to write a dialogue about three people who were waiting for a fourth to come, and only only of these three knew anything about the person they were waiting for, it took me a lot to find a scene, but I finally arrived at two white prisoners (dominant and subservient lover), and the black guard that they were holding captive, who were waiting for one of the white guys to arrive in a helicopter to pick them up (got the idea from a newspaper clipping). I apologized at the top of my assignment for the language that I used, and my writing professor (US Naval Academy) told me never to apologize for what I write. For example, I had to use the word "******," (a derogatory epithet for a person of African descent) which I would never use in my wildest dreams, but my prisoner would.


----------



## Blackrook

The Vice-President was threatening to ban me from the Facebook page, so I tendered my resignation. I have been invited to join another writer's group by one of the Vice-President's enemies. I think I will.


----------



## Blackrook

Lysistrata said:


> My writers' center never directed me in any particular way. When I was given an assignment to write a dialogue about three people who were waiting for a fourth to come, and only only of these three knew anything about the person they were waiting for, it took me a lot to find a scene, but I finally arrived at two white prisoners (dominant and subservient lover), and the black guard that they were holding captive, who were waiting for one of the white guys to arrive in a helicopter to pick them up (got the idea from a newspaper clipping). I apologized at the top of my assignment for the language that I used, and my writing professor (US Naval Academy) told me never to apologize for what I write. For example, I had to use the word "******," (a derogatory epithet for a person of African descent) which I would never use in my wildest dreams, but my prisoner would.


That's exactly the kind of thing my former friends at the writer's group would say we are not permitted to write.


----------



## OldLady

Blackrook said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my mind, I'm not giving up the fight to save the writer's group.
> 
> I have called for emergency recall elections to remove the Vice-President and the Education Chair from their positions, and replace them with people who believe writers should write whatever the hell they want to write, with no restrictions imposed by busybodies and modern-day Inquisitors.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you're not too busy drowning out her words, I'd be interested in knowing why that line would offend anyone to start with.  Report back to us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*I described one of my characters as a "straight woman who experiments with lesbianism."*
> She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did not explain why that concept was offensive, and that's really the point, isn't it? No one has to explain why they're offended, it is enough to know they are, and then the onus is on the writer to change his work so as to remove the offensive material. It's a crazy run through a House of Mirrors they're trying to impose on us.
Click to expand...

Oh.  I thought you said the woman was coming (future tense) to talk to y'all.  As in you might find out if you attend the diversity workshop.


----------



## Blackrook

Well, I resigned from the group after the Vice-President/Facebook Admin threatened to ban me from the Facebook page.

However, to make up for it, I got invited to join another writer's group by a very nice lady who fully supported what I was saying.


----------



## bodecea

Blackrook said:


> ...and I'm already making enemies.
> 
> The Education Officer has invited a "diversity discussion and panel" to talk to our writer's group and that has me alarmed.
> 
> You see, I've included all sorts of diversity in my science fiction book series, a mixed bag of characters which include people of all races, species, sexual orientations, sexual identities, and what not. Foolish me, I thought that was a good thing.
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> When "white, straight, cis males" write anyone who isn't white, straight, cis and male, apparently we need special pointers from self-appointed guidance counselors so that we can avoid "offending" people.
> 
> Today, I made a big stink about it on the group's Facebook page, telling the group I'm not going to submit my work for approval by censors.
> 
> The Vice-President of the group told me to "give it a rest" and the Education Officer tried to shut down the debate as "destructive." So I know they're both against me, because they're trying to censor the discussion.
> 
> Tell me what you think. Is this a fight worth fighting? I think it is.


What kind of writer joins a "writer's group" that has things like an "Education Officer" in it?    If you're a writer, you're a writer........sounds very suspicious to me.


----------



## bodecea

BULLDOG said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Education Officer pointed out this as something I said as offensive:
> 
> I described one of my characters as a "straight woman who experiments with lesbianism."
> 
> She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community.
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are there to help you. If you don't want their help, then pack your shit and go. Why are you having a childish tantrum?
Click to expand...

Every time....in waves......."Education Officer"?   WTF?


----------



## bodecea

Blackrook said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are there to help you. If you don't want their help, then pack your shit and go. Why are you having a childish tantrum?
> 
> 
> 
> They want to "help" me the way a cop wants to "help" a suspect when he tells him it will go easier for him if he tells his side of the story.
> 
> Are you completely insulated from what's happening in the world?
> 
> The political correctness Nazis are taking over everything. They've taken over the universities, the law schools and the medical schools. They've taken over the writers' rooms in Hollywood and New York. Now, they're going after writers groups as unimportant as mine.
> 
> The reason they're winning is that not enough people are fighting them, because most people are cowards and don't want to make waves.
> 
> What's ironic here is that if I had a book full of nothing but straight, white, cis characters, these people would be no threat to me.
> 
> So, they're actually TARGETING the people who are TRYING to be inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you go into your childish rant about Nazis with them too? I suspect you won't need to make a choice anyway. They will probably kick your crazy ass out of the program anyway.  Grow up you big baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're taking a stand in favor of censorship.
> 
> I'm glad you've declared yourself so openly, now I know you're an enemy of America and everything it stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever, BooBoo. Tell me more about the Nazis trying to help beginning authors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an enemy.
Click to expand...

Ok.....so now we get to the crux of this whole deal......you're crazy.


----------



## bodecea

Blackrook said:


> I've made the decision that initiating a Facebook discussion about this issue is not enough. I am a lawyer, so I'm going to take on my writer's group using legal means. I have PM'd the Vice-President and asked him to mail me a copy of the by-laws. Once I have studied the by-laws, I will see if there are provisions for an emergency election of new officers. If there are, I will attempt to rally together an alliance of writers who oppose the "diversity workshop" and put them up as candidates for officer. I already know there are three officers who need to be replaced, the Vice-President, the Education Officer, and one other officer who I do not yet know his position, but will make it my business to find out.


Oh great googley moogley!    "I am a lawyer".....


----------



## bodecea

Blackrook said:


> I've been posting on Facebook all night and into the wee hours of the morning about this issue, and I've probably convinced no one of anything.
> 
> There is no way I can stop this "diversity workshop" from happening, the Education officer who is bringing it in is extremely popular and has many friends, so there is no way I can win a fight with her.
> 
> But I have raised a very unholy stink that I hope will taint the proceedings, and hopefully, people will eventually see that I was right all along when the bad things I predict start happening within the group.


"I've been posting on Facebook all night and into the wee hours of the morning....."   Yep, I was right.


----------



## Correll

Blackrook said:


> It's actually called a "workshop."
> 
> The political correctness people are going to work on us writers, because we're "broken" and they're the people to "fix" us.





Yes, it is a fight worth fighting. They are trying to tell you, you can't write, unless you have the right thoughts.


----------



## Correll

BULLDOG said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're taking a stand in favor of censorship.
> 
> I'm glad you've declared yourself so openly, now I know you're an enemy of America and everything it stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever, BooBoo. Tell me more about the Nazis trying to help beginning authors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Do I get some sort of badge, or a certificate?  I like to stick those to the refrigerator with those little magnets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost this argument like you do with most. Give it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no argument to be had. He asked if would be worth while to be a whiny bitch because he didn't like the advice given to him, and I laughed at him. Exactly what points do you think he was trying to make ?
Click to expand...



What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Lysistrata

Blackrook said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> My writers' center never directed me in any particular way. When I was given an assignment to write a dialogue about three people who were waiting for a fourth to come, and only only of these three knew anything about the person they were waiting for, it took me a lot to find a scene, but I finally arrived at two white prisoners (dominant and subservient lover), and the black guard that they were holding captive, who were waiting for one of the white guys to arrive in a helicopter to pick them up (got the idea from a newspaper clipping). I apologized at the top of my assignment for the language that I used, and my writing professor (US Naval Academy) told me never to apologize for what I write. For example, I had to use the word "******," (a derogatory epithet for a person of African descent) which I would never use in my wildest dreams, but my prisoner would.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly the kind of thing my former friends at the writer's group would say we are not permitted to write.
Click to expand...


What kind of writers' group were you at?


Blackrook said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> My writers' center never directed me in any particular way. When I was given an assignment to write a dialogue about three people who were waiting for a fourth to come, and only only of these three knew anything about the person they were waiting for, it took me a lot to find a scene, but I finally arrived at two white prisoners (dominant and subservient lover), and the black guard that they were holding captive, who were waiting for one of the white guys to arrive in a helicopter to pick them up (got the idea from a newspaper clipping). I apologized at the top of my assignment for the language that I used, and my writing professor (US Naval Academy) told me never to apologize for what I write. For example, I had to use the word "******," (a derogatory epithet for a person of African descent) which I would never use in my wildest dreams, but my prisoner would.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly the kind of thing my former friends at the writer's group would say we are not permitted to write.
Click to expand...


You are not ever prevented from writing anything. Find a book called _Writing Down to the Bones. _When you write for another character, it is their voice, not yours, that you introduce. Same as acting. You must separate yourself between what is really you as your individual real self and who you are when you go to bed at night and what is an entirely different person from yourself, when you write or act a part. I can go out and write or act at a part tomorrow tomorrow, but it isn't who I am. One of my favorite actors got famous for playing a part of being a bully, a seducer, a bar fighter, macho boy, fuck-up on a TV series. The real guy seems to be a lover of doggies and donuts.

Separate yourself! I'm the one who cried when my father took me to see "Old Yeller" and I screamed because they were going to shoot the dog.


----------



## Blackrook

My new friend in the other writer's group has made me realize that the writer's group I was in was trash. I'm glad I made this stink, because now I'm out of there and onto another group, who I hope will be be better because its founder supports what I was doing.


----------



## Blackrook

Lysistrata said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> My writers' center never directed me in any particular way. When I was given an assignment to write a dialogue about three people who were waiting for a fourth to come, and only only of these three knew anything about the person they were waiting for, it took me a lot to find a scene, but I finally arrived at two white prisoners (dominant and subservient lover), and the black guard that they were holding captive, who were waiting for one of the white guys to arrive in a helicopter to pick them up (got the idea from a newspaper clipping). I apologized at the top of my assignment for the language that I used, and my writing professor (US Naval Academy) told me never to apologize for what I write. For example, I had to use the word "******," (a derogatory epithet for a person of African descent) which I would never use in my wildest dreams, but my prisoner would.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly the kind of thing my former friends at the writer's group would say we are not permitted to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of writers' group were you at?
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> My writers' center never directed me in any particular way. When I was given an assignment to write a dialogue about three people who were waiting for a fourth to come, and only only of these three knew anything about the person they were waiting for, it took me a lot to find a scene, but I finally arrived at two white prisoners (dominant and subservient lover), and the black guard that they were holding captive, who were waiting for one of the white guys to arrive in a helicopter to pick them up (got the idea from a newspaper clipping). I apologized at the top of my assignment for the language that I used, and my writing professor (US Naval Academy) told me never to apologize for what I write. For example, I had to use the word "******," (a derogatory epithet for a person of African descent) which I would never use in my wildest dreams, but my prisoner would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly the kind of thing my former friends at the writer's group would say we are not permitted to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not ever prevented from writing anything. Find a book called _Writing Down to the Bones. _When you write for another character, it is their voice, not yours, that you introduce. Same as acting. You must separate yourself between what is really you as your individual real self and who you are when you go to bed at night and what is an entirely different person from yourself, when you write or act a part. I can go out and write or act at a part tomorrow tomorrow, but it isn't who I am. One of my favorite actors got famous for playing a part of being a bully, a seducer, a bar fighter, macho boy, fuck-up on a TV series. The real guy seems to be a lover of doggies and donuts.
> 
> Separate yourself! I'm the one who cried when my father took me to see "Old Yeller" and I screamed because they were going to shoot the dog.
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you, but the people behind the "diversity panel" believe that a straight white man like me can't possibly imagine what it's like to be anyone who isn't a straight white man.


----------



## OldLady

Blackrook said:


> My new friend in the other writer's group has made me realize that the writer's group I was in was trash. I'm glad I made this stink, because now I'm out of there and onto another group, who I hope will be be better because its founder supports what I was doing.


I would think a general rule of thumb is, never join any group with an "Education Officer."


----------



## Lysistrata

Blackrook said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> My writers' center never directed me in any particular way. When I was given an assignment to write a dialogue about three people who were waiting for a fourth to come, and only only of these three knew anything about the person they were waiting for, it took me a lot to find a scene, but I finally arrived at two white prisoners (dominant and subservient lover), and the black guard that they were holding captive, who were waiting for one of the white guys to arrive in a helicopter to pick them up (got the idea from a newspaper clipping). I apologized at the top of my assignment for the language that I used, and my writing professor (US Naval Academy) told me never to apologize for what I write. For example, I had to use the word "******," (a derogatory epithet for a person of African descent) which I would never use in my wildest dreams, but my prisoner would.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly the kind of thing my former friends at the writer's group would say we are not permitted to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of writers' group were you at?
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> My writers' center never directed me in any particular way. When I was given an assignment to write a dialogue about three people who were waiting for a fourth to come, and only only of these three knew anything about the person they were waiting for, it took me a lot to find a scene, but I finally arrived at two white prisoners (dominant and subservient lover), and the black guard that they were holding captive, who were waiting for one of the white guys to arrive in a helicopter to pick them up (got the idea from a newspaper clipping). I apologized at the top of my assignment for the language that I used, and my writing professor (US Naval Academy) told me never to apologize for what I write. For example, I had to use the word "******," (a derogatory epithet for a person of African descent) which I would never use in my wildest dreams, but my prisoner would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly the kind of thing my former friends at the writer's group would say we are not permitted to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not ever prevented from writing anything. Find a book called _Writing Down to the Bones. _When you write for another character, it is their voice, not yours, that you introduce. Same as acting. You must separate yourself between what is really you as your individual real self and who you are when you go to bed at night and what is an entirely different person from yourself, when you write or act a part. I can go out and write or act at a part tomorrow tomorrow, but it isn't who I am. One of my favorite actors got famous for playing a part of being a bully, a seducer, a bar fighter, macho boy, fuck-up on a TV series. The real guy seems to be a lover of doggies and donuts.
> 
> Separate yourself! I'm the one who cried when my father took me to see "Old Yeller" and I screamed because they were going to shoot the dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree with you, but the people behind the "diversity panel" believe that a straight white man like me can't possibly imagine what it's like to be anyone who isn't a straight white man.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should try writing first person as a black woman. Take a chance. BTW: what writers' group has a "diversity panel"?


----------



## Blackrook

OldLady said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new friend in the other writer's group has made me realize that the writer's group I was in was trash. I'm glad I made this stink, because now I'm out of there and onto another group, who I hope will be be better because its founder supports what I was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> I would think a general rule of thumb is, never join any group with an "Education Officer."
Click to expand...

Thank you for your support, OldLady, we finally have something we agree on.

What's really weird is that I was defending my right to be inclusive and diverse in my writing, against people who told me I had no right to do that unless I gave them leave to review my stuff to make sure it didn't "offend" anyone.

I never anticipated that I, a hard-core conservative, would be fighting this battle. But I didn't plan how my story turned out, I'm a "seat of my pants" writer and the thing just wrote itself, including all these LGBT characters who insisted on being in the story, and not on the sidelines, but as the main action going.

The thing is, I expected my devout Catholic father to hate my story, but I never would have suspected that the attack would come from the left. I assumed, because I didn't know any better, that my LGBT story would win me all kinds of friends and allies on the left, and they would read my story and thoroughly enjoy it.

But I forgot the main thing that defines the left, they don't enjoy anything. They ruin absolutely everything, including stories written by people who are trying to be inclusive and diverse. There is no winning with these people, don't ever forget that fact.


----------



## Ridgerunner

OldLady said:


> I would think a general rule of thumb is, never join any group with an "Education Officer."



Good call OldLady... IMO the name "Education Officer" is a misnomer... More than likely he is the Head Dink in-charge of Indoctrination...


----------



## Blackrook

The woman who holds the position of Education Officer reminds me of the popular girl in high school who everyone pretends to like because they're afraid of her. The reality is, there's a layer of bitch just beneath the "nice" surface personality. I instantly took a dislike to her, and now that I know she's in charge of suppressing writer creativity, my dislike of her has proven to have a rational basis.


----------



## bodecea

OldLady said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new friend in the other writer's group has made me realize that the writer's group I was in was trash. I'm glad I made this stink, because now I'm out of there and onto another group, who I hope will be be better because its founder supports what I was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> I would think a general rule of thumb is, never join any group with an "Education Officer."
Click to expand...

Absolutely.....the whole thing smells based on that.


----------



## bodecea

Ridgerunner said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think a general rule of thumb is, never join any group with an "Education Officer."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good call OldLady... IMO the name "Education Officer" is a misnomer... More than likely he is the Head Dink in-charge of Indoctrination...
Click to expand...

I'll guess that that title is something that the OP made up.


----------



## Blackrook

The leader of the Erotic Writer's Club told me she was staying out of the "disaster" but really likes me and my writing, and begged me to stay in her group because her group has nothing to do with the other group.

So, I still have friends, and now that the chips are down, I know who they are.


----------



## Lysistrata

Blackrook said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> My writers' center never directed me in any particular way. When I was given an assignment to write a dialogue about three people who were waiting for a fourth to come, and only only of these three knew anything about the person they were waiting for, it took me a lot to find a scene, but I finally arrived at two white prisoners (dominant and subservient lover), and the black guard that they were holding captive, who were waiting for one of the white guys to arrive in a helicopter to pick them up (got the idea from a newspaper clipping). I apologized at the top of my assignment for the language that I used, and my writing professor (US Naval Academy) told me never to apologize for what I write. For example, I had to use the word "******," (a derogatory epithet for a person of African descent) which I would never use in my wildest dreams, but my prisoner would.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly the kind of thing my former friends at the writer's group would say we are not permitted to write.
Click to expand...


What kind of writers' group were you at?


----------



## bodecea

Blackrook said:


> The leader of the Erotic Writer's Club told me she was staying out of the "disaster" but really likes me and my writing, and begged me to stay in her group because her group has nothing to do with the other group.
> 
> So, I still have friends, and now that the chips are down, I know who they are.


"the Erotic Writer's Club"?


----------



## Lysistrata

bodecea said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The leader of the Erotic Writer's Club told me she was staying out of the "disaster" but really likes me and my writing, and begged me to stay in her group because her group has nothing to do with the other group.
> 
> So, I still have friends, and now that the chips are down, I know who they are.
> 
> 
> 
> "the Erotic Writer's Club"?
Click to expand...

Wow! What a thought. My writing friend and I challenged each other to write something "erotic,'" some 20 years ago. She produced something that could be described as soaking wet pages. I was impressed. I found that I couldn't do it. I could not go that deep down in my own thoughts, feelings, and memories to do it right. I had writer's block. Couldn't go there in my head. It showed me what my personal limitations were. Maybe they've changed. I'm not talking about "dirty." Just "deep." I could not turn myself into D.H. Lawrence at that point. I've thought that I couldn't face something deep within myself.


----------



## bodecea

Blackrook said:


> The "lesson" is "don't offend LGBT people, they will get you, and then you will be sorry."
> 
> No mention of what happens if you offend Christians.


You can offend LGBT people all you want.   But don't whine if some don't like it.


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "lesson" is "don't offend LGBT people, they will get you, and then you will be sorry."
> 
> No mention of what happens if you offend Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> You can offend LGBT people all you want.   But don't whine if some don't like it.
Click to expand...




So to be clear, you are supporting the idea of using whatever power you have to punish people that offend you and yours?


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "lesson" is "don't offend LGBT people, they will get you, and then you will be sorry."
> 
> No mention of what happens if you offend Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> You can offend LGBT people all you want.   But don't whine if some don't like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to be clear, you are supporting the idea of using whatever power you have to punish people that offend you and yours?
Click to expand...

Nope...not at all.   I would not get involved with such people in the first place and I certainly wouldn't give them so much power over me that I have to whine on social media about it.


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "lesson" is "don't offend LGBT people, they will get you, and then you will be sorry."
> 
> No mention of what happens if you offend Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> You can offend LGBT people all you want.   But don't whine if some don't like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to be clear, you are supporting the idea of using whatever power you have to punish people that offend you and yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...not at all.   I would not get involved with such people in the first place and I certainly wouldn't give them so much power over me that I have to whine on social media about it.
Click to expand...




So, you are blaming blackrook for letting the liberals have power over him, not blaming the liberals in question for abusing their power.


You support the bullies of the world, because right now, your side are the bullies.


----------



## Mr Natural

Blackrook said:


> The leader of the Erotic Writer's Club told me she was staying out of the "disaster" but really likes me and my writing, and begged me to stay in her group because her group has nothing to do with the other group.
> 
> So, I still have friends, and now that the chips are down, I know who they are.



What’s a nice Catholic boy like you doing writing erotica?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Blackrook said:


> ...and I'm already making enemies.
> 
> The Education Officer has invited a "diversity discussion and panel" to talk to our writer's group and that has me alarmed.
> 
> You see, I've included all sorts of diversity in my science fiction book series, a mixed bag of characters which include people of all races, species, sexual orientations, sexual identities, and what not. Foolish me, I thought that was a good thing.
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> When "white, straight, cis males" write anyone who isn't white, straight, cis and male, apparently we need special pointers from self-appointed guidance counselors so that we can avoid "offending" people.
> 
> Today, I made a big stink about it on the group's Facebook page, telling the group I'm not going to submit my work for approval by censors.
> 
> The Vice-President of the group told me to "give it a rest" and the Education Officer tried to shut down the debate as "destructive." So I know they're both against me, because they're trying to censor the discussion.
> 
> Tell me what you think. Is this a fight worth fighting? I think it is.


The Vice-President of the group told me to "give it a rest" and the Education Officer tried to shut down the debate as "destructive."

CONFORM CONFORM CONFORM 
fuck these losers 
Your next story 
make it all the charters white  and straight


----------



## Lysistrata

Blackrook said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new friend in the other writer's group has made me realize that the writer's group I was in was trash. I'm glad I made this stink, because now I'm out of there and onto another group, who I hope will be be better because its founder supports what I was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> I would think a general rule of thumb is, never join any group with an "Education Officer."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your support, OldLady, we finally have something we agree on.
> 
> What's really weird is that I was defending my right to be inclusive and diverse in my writing, against people who told me I had no right to do that unless I gave them leave to review my stuff to make sure it didn't "offend" anyone.
> 
> I never anticipated that I, a hard-core conservative, would be fighting this battle. But I didn't plan how my story turned out, I'm a "seat of my pants" writer and the thing just wrote itself, including all these LGBT characters who insisted on being in the story, and not on the sidelines, but as the main action going.
> 
> The thing is, I expected my devout Catholic father to hate my story, but I never would have suspected that the attack would come from the left. I assumed, because I didn't know any better, that my LGBT story would win me all kinds of friends and allies on the left, and they would read my story and thoroughly enjoy it.
> 
> But I forgot the main thing that defines the left, they don't enjoy anything. They ruin absolutely everything, including stories written by people who are trying to be inclusive and diverse. There is no winning with these people, don't ever forget that fact.
Click to expand...


This post, saying that "the left" doesn't enjoy anything, makes me suspicious of your motives as you write and what your writing actually says. Are you just writing to prove a political point? If so, stick to op-ed.


----------



## Lysistrata

Blackrook said:


> I've made the decision that initiating a Facebook discussion about this issue is not enough. I am a lawyer, so I'm going to take on my writer's group using legal means. I have PM'd the Vice-President and asked him to mail me a copy of the by-laws. Once I have studied the by-laws, I will see if there are provisions for an emergency election of new officers. If there are, I will attempt to rally together an alliance of writers who oppose the "diversity workshop" and put them up as candidates for officer. I already know there are three officers who need to be replaced, the Vice-President, the Education Officer, and one other officer who I do not yet know his position, but will make it my business to find out.



What is this organization that you are involved with? You cannot bring a non-frivolous lawsuit based on this type of thing. See Rule 11 of the Federal Rules of Civil Procedure.


----------



## Blackrook

So, I will be joining another writer's group.


----------



## Blackrook

Mr Clean said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The leader of the Erotic Writer's Club told me she was staying out of the "disaster" but really likes me and my writing, and begged me to stay in her group because her group has nothing to do with the other group.
> 
> So, I still have friends, and now that the chips are down, I know who they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s a nice Catholic boy like you doing writing erotica?
Click to expand...

I know. Weird. But I'm a "seat of the pants" type writer. I never know what's going to appear on the screen next. It writes itself. I end up with erotic scenes that I might suspect are coming, but I never know for sure.


----------



## ptbw forever

Blackrook said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go into your childish rant about Nazis with them too? I suspect you won't need to make a choice anyway. They will probably kick your crazy ass out of the program anyway.  Grow up you big baby.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're taking a stand in favor of censorship.
> 
> I'm glad you've declared yourself so openly, now I know you're an enemy of America and everything it stands for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever, BooBoo. Tell me more about the Nazis trying to help beginning authors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Do I get some sort of badge, or a certificate?  I like to stick those to the refrigerator with those little magnets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLDOG, on the day you people take over, there won't even be political forums anymore, you and your ilk will outlaw them.
Click to expand...

That is when war becomes the political forum.

Don't be afraid, this is what these people have asked for and they will get it.


----------



## BULLDOG

ptbw forever said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're taking a stand in favor of censorship.
> 
> I'm glad you've declared yourself so openly, now I know you're an enemy of America and everything it stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever, BooBoo. Tell me more about the Nazis trying to help beginning authors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Do I get some sort of badge, or a certificate?  I like to stick those to the refrigerator with those little magnets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLDOG, on the day you people take over, there won't even be political forums anymore, you and your ilk will outlaw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is when war becomes the political forum.
> 
> Don't be afraid, this is what these people have asked for and they will get it.
Click to expand...


What exactly do you think I asked for, and when do you think I did that?


----------



## ptbw forever

BULLDOG said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ever, BooBoo. Tell me more about the Nazis trying to help beginning authors.
> 
> 
> 
> You are an enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Do I get some sort of badge, or a certificate?  I like to stick those to the refrigerator with those little magnets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLDOG, on the day you people take over, there won't even be political forums anymore, you and your ilk will outlaw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is when war becomes the political forum.
> 
> Don't be afraid, this is what these people have asked for and they will get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly do you think I asked for, and when do you think I did that?
Click to expand...

When you take away the ability for people to voice their opinions or even represent themselves as you leftists have done you create the scenario in which violence becomes the voice of the people.


----------



## BULLDOG

ptbw forever said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are an enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Do I get some sort of badge, or a certificate?  I like to stick those to the refrigerator with those little magnets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLDOG, on the day you people take over, there won't even be political forums anymore, you and your ilk will outlaw them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is when war becomes the political forum.
> 
> Don't be afraid, this is what these people have asked for and they will get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly do you think I asked for, and when do you think I did that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you take away the ability for people to voice their opinions or even represent themselves as you leftists have done you create the scenario in which violence becomes the voice of the people.
Click to expand...


That's not an answer to my question. That's just more mindless right wing drivel.


----------



## Blackrook

I met with my new group today. Two other authors also wrote about LGBT characters.  I guess that's the hot topic nowadays, though I think it might be a fad.


----------



## Blackrook

One story was the typical girl takes girlfriend home to her traditional family to reveal she's a lesbian. The girlfriend is also black. I didn't want to say it, but we've seen this scene at least a million times in movies and TV.


----------



## Blackrook

The other story was a gay orgy in a hot tub scene.  One guy gets off and splooges in the tub, and all the other characters jump out of the tub in disgust.

It made me wonder, wouldn't a bunch of gay guys in a hot tub be OK with splooge in a tub while having an orgy?

So the story made no sense to me.


----------



## Ringel05

BULLDOG said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Education Officer pointed out this as something I said as offensive:
> 
> I described one of my characters as a "straight woman who experiments with lesbianism."
> 
> She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community.
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are there to help you. If you don't want their help, then pack your shit and go. Why are you having a childish tantrum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want to "help" me the way a cop wants to "help" a suspect when he tells him it will go easier for him if he tells his side of the story.
> 
> Are you completely insulated from what's happening in the world?
> 
> The political correctness Nazis are taking over everything. They've taken over the universities, the law schools and the medical schools. They've taken over the writers' rooms in Hollywood and New York. Now, they're going after writers groups as unimportant as mine.
> 
> The reason they're winning is that not enough people are fighting them, because most people are cowards and don't want to make waves.
> 
> What's ironic here is that if I had a book full of nothing but straight, white, cis characters, these people would be no threat to me.
> 
> So, they're actually TARGETING the people who are TRYING to be inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you go into your childish rant about Nazis with them too? I suspect you won't need to make a choice anyway. They will probably kick your crazy ass out of the program anyway.  Grow up you big baby.
Click to expand...

Ya know, crackrook's a jerk but since when was it a good idea to enable people who have deep seated emotional and esteem problems by catering to them because OMG they might be offended?  By not sending them to get the help they need?  That's another problem with today's society, the asylum inmates are running the show........  If something someone says or writes offend you, see a shrink don't try to dictate to the rest of society.


----------



## BULLDOG

Ringel05 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Education Officer pointed out this as something I said as offensive:
> 
> I described one of my characters as a "straight woman who experiments with lesbianism."
> 
> She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community.
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are there to help you. If you don't want their help, then pack your shit and go. Why are you having a childish tantrum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want to "help" me the way a cop wants to "help" a suspect when he tells him it will go easier for him if he tells his side of the story.
> 
> Are you completely insulated from what's happening in the world?
> 
> The political correctness Nazis are taking over everything. They've taken over the universities, the law schools and the medical schools. They've taken over the writers' rooms in Hollywood and New York. Now, they're going after writers groups as unimportant as mine.
> 
> The reason they're winning is that not enough people are fighting them, because most people are cowards and don't want to make waves.
> 
> What's ironic here is that if I had a book full of nothing but straight, white, cis characters, these people would be no threat to me.
> 
> So, they're actually TARGETING the people who are TRYING to be inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you go into your childish rant about Nazis with them too? I suspect you won't need to make a choice anyway. They will probably kick your crazy ass out of the program anyway.  Grow up you big baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, crackrook's a jerk but since when was it a good idea to enable people who have deep seated emotional and esteem problems by catering to them because OMG they might be offended?  By not sending them to get the help they need?  That's another problem with today's society, the asylum inmates are running the show........  If something someone says or writes offend you, see a shrink don't try to dictate to the rest of society.
Click to expand...


You bring up an interesting point, but I don't see how that applies in that dumb asses case. He joined their writing group. They didn't seek him out to critique his writing.


----------



## Ringel05

BULLDOG said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Education Officer pointed out this as something I said as offensive:
> 
> I described one of my characters as a "straight woman who experiments with lesbianism."
> 
> She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community.
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are there to help you. If you don't want their help, then pack your shit and go. Why are you having a childish tantrum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They want to "help" me the way a cop wants to "help" a suspect when he tells him it will go easier for him if he tells his side of the story.
> 
> Are you completely insulated from what's happening in the world?
> 
> The political correctness Nazis are taking over everything. They've taken over the universities, the law schools and the medical schools. They've taken over the writers' rooms in Hollywood and New York. Now, they're going after writers groups as unimportant as mine.
> 
> The reason they're winning is that not enough people are fighting them, because most people are cowards and don't want to make waves.
> 
> What's ironic here is that if I had a book full of nothing but straight, white, cis characters, these people would be no threat to me.
> 
> So, they're actually TARGETING the people who are TRYING to be inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you go into your childish rant about Nazis with them too? I suspect you won't need to make a choice anyway. They will probably kick your crazy ass out of the program anyway.  Grow up you big baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, crackrook's a jerk but since when was it a good idea to enable people who have deep seated emotional and esteem problems by catering to them because OMG they might be offended?  By not sending them to get the help they need?  That's another problem with today's society, the asylum inmates are running the show........  If something someone says or writes offend you, see a shrink don't try to dictate to the rest of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bring up an interesting point, but I don't see how that applies in that dumb asses case. He joined their writing group. They didn't seek him out to critique his writing.
Click to expand...

I assume he's trying to do diversity training in reverse.......


----------



## Blackrook

Well, I'm still writing but it's been a while since I've been to a group.  It doesn't seem worth it to read maybe six pages to a group when I've got over 300,000 words to get through.  I figure, at this pace it would take ten years to read through what I've written.

I have a beta reader but he doesn't get my work.  He wants me to take all the sex scenes out of the book, but the sex scenes are the POINT of the book, it's not really a space opera, it's a book about sexual relationships disguised as a space opera.


----------



## Blackrook

As a delayed effect of taking a stand against the "diversity workshop" I got kicked out of another writer's group.

This is how it starts, but it ends with arrests at 3:00 a.m., torture, and death camps.


----------



## BULLDOG

Blackrook said:


> As a delayed effect of taking a stand against the "diversity workshop" I got kicked out of another writer's group.
> 
> This is how it starts, but it ends with arrests at 3:00 a.m., torture, and death camps.



I really doubt anything will end that way, but it can get better as soon as you seek qualified psychological help to help you deal with your paranoia. People aren't out to hurt you. They are just uncomfortable when you start saying insane things.


----------



## Correll

Blackrook said:


> As a delayed effect of taking a stand against the "diversity workshop" I got kicked out of another writer's group.
> 
> This is how it starts, but it ends with arrests at 3:00 a.m., torture, and death camps.





It is pretty obvious the way the far left wants it to go.


----------



## Correll

BULLDOG said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a delayed effect of taking a stand against the "diversity workshop" I got kicked out of another writer's group.
> 
> This is how it starts, but it ends with arrests at 3:00 a.m., torture, and death camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt anything will end that way, but it can get better as soon as you seek qualified psychological help to help you deal with your paranoia. People aren't out to hurt you. They are just uncomfortable when you start saying insane things.
Click to expand...



He said nothing "insane" and you are an asshole for saying he did.


The hate you show? That is they type of shit that leads to 3 am arrests and death camps. And you know it.


----------



## Blackrook

I felt I had to take a stand, and now I'm being blackballed out of another writer's group.  But most people are cowards, and they won't say anything if it's not them getting attacked.


----------



## BULLDOG

Correll said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a delayed effect of taking a stand against the "diversity workshop" I got kicked out of another writer's group.
> 
> This is how it starts, but it ends with arrests at 3:00 a.m., torture, and death camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt anything will end that way, but it can get better as soon as you seek qualified psychological help to help you deal with your paranoia. People aren't out to hurt you. They are just uncomfortable when you start saying insane things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He said nothing "insane" and you are an asshole for saying he did.
> 
> 
> The hate you show? That is they type of shit that leads to 3 am arrests and death camps. And you know it.
Click to expand...


He's odd, and can't get along with people, so there will be 3 am arrests and death camps. You bet bubba.


----------



## hoosier88

MarathonMike said:


> I guess they would have shut down Star Trek, what with Captain Kirk banging blue alien bitches and stuff.



They did - the original treatment featured a woman (Majel Barret?) as the Exec. Officer.  It was rejected (too cerebral, too slow, not enough action).  She showed up the in the recut episode - the story within the story - The cage, within The menagerie episode.


----------



## Correll

Blackrook said:


> I felt I had to take a stand, and now I'm being blackballed out of another writer's group.  But most people are cowards, and they won't say anything if it's not them getting attacked.




The people doing the black balling, are incredible and cowardly assholes.


----------



## Correll

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a delayed effect of taking a stand against the "diversity workshop" I got kicked out of another writer's group.
> 
> This is how it starts, but it ends with arrests at 3:00 a.m., torture, and death camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt anything will end that way, but it can get better as soon as you seek qualified psychological help to help you deal with your paranoia. People aren't out to hurt you. They are just uncomfortable when you start saying insane things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He said nothing "insane" and you are an asshole for saying he did.
> 
> 
> The hate you show? That is they type of shit that leads to 3 am arrests and death camps. And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's odd, and can't get along with people, so there will be 3 am arrests and death camps. You bet bubba.
Click to expand...



People like you are so full of hate, that you need to demonize and marginalize people for no reason.


You don't call people "nazis" because you want to build bridges and work together. YOu say shit like that, when you want to destroy them, if not kill them. 


We see your hate. We know what you are.


----------



## Blackrook

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a delayed effect of taking a stand against the "diversity workshop" I got kicked out of another writer's group.
> 
> This is how it starts, but it ends with arrests at 3:00 a.m., torture, and death camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt anything will end that way, but it can get better as soon as you seek qualified psychological help to help you deal with your paranoia. People aren't out to hurt you. They are just uncomfortable when you start saying insane things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He said nothing "insane" and you are an asshole for saying he did.
> 
> 
> The hate you show? That is they type of shit that leads to 3 am arrests and death camps. And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's odd, and can't get along with people, so there will be 3 am arrests and death camps. You bet bubba.
Click to expand...

I don't get along with people who hold a "Diversity Workshop" whose goal it is to actually make it harder to write about diversity.

My book series features LGBT situations, not as a side-show or to meet a quota, but as up front action of the main characters.

I was not going to submit my work to busybodies who think they have a right to tell authors what they are allowed to write when portraying LGBT situations.

As an example, they told me that a straight woman experimenting with lesbianism was something that might "offend" some people.

But that's my story, about a straight woman who experiments with lesbianism.  I am not going to write it out because it's a major part of my story.


----------



## Blackrook

By the way, I told my bisexual female writing partner that the character was straight, even though she was having sex with another woman, and she was fine with it.


----------



## Correll

Blackrook said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a delayed effect of taking a stand against the "diversity workshop" I got kicked out of another writer's group.
> 
> This is how it starts, but it ends with arrests at 3:00 a.m., torture, and death camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt anything will end that way, but it can get better as soon as you seek qualified psychological help to help you deal with your paranoia. People aren't out to hurt you. They are just uncomfortable when you start saying insane things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He said nothing "insane" and you are an asshole for saying he did.
> 
> 
> The hate you show? That is they type of shit that leads to 3 am arrests and death camps. And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's odd, and can't get along with people, so there will be 3 am arrests and death camps. You bet bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get along with people who hold a "Diversity Workshop" whose goal it is to actually make it harder to write about diversity.
> 
> My book series features LGBT situations, not as a side-show or to meet a quota, but as up front action of the main characters.
> 
> I was not going to submit my work to busybodies who think they have a right to tell authors what they are allowed to write when portraying LGBT situations.
> 
> As an example, they told me that a straight woman experimenting with lesbianism was something that might "offend" some people.
> 
> But that's my story, about a straight woman who experiments with lesbianism.  I am not going to write it out because it's a major part of my story.
Click to expand...




1. They are assholes for not being supportive of a want a be writer in a writing workshop.

2. And they are assholes.


----------



## Blackrook

I think the terminology for such a woman is "tourist".


----------



## Correll

Blackrook said:


> By the way, I told my bisexual female writing partner that the character was straight, even though she was having sex with another woman, and she was fine with it.




If you had TEN published books, making much money, maybe then it would be time to quibble about characters being offensive to some readers, and even then, not.


But when you are trying to learn to write, to handicap the process by demanding that you practice self censorship, is the act of an asshole.


----------



## Blackrook

Correll said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I told my bisexual female writing partner that the character was straight, even though she was having sex with another woman, and she was fine with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had TEN published books, making much money, maybe then it would be time to quibble about characters being offensive to some readers, and even then, not.
> 
> 
> But when you are trying to learn to write, to handicap the process by demanding that you practice self censorship, is the act of an asshole.
Click to expand...

My story, as written now, will be offensive to many, perhaps.

It is impossible to write a story that doesn't offend people unless you write about something that is totally unimportant.

I will not let my Catholic father, Catholic brother, or Catholic sister read my story because I KNOW it will offend them.


----------



## BULLDOG

Correll said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a delayed effect of taking a stand against the "diversity workshop" I got kicked out of another writer's group.
> 
> This is how it starts, but it ends with arrests at 3:00 a.m., torture, and death camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt anything will end that way, but it can get better as soon as you seek qualified psychological help to help you deal with your paranoia. People aren't out to hurt you. They are just uncomfortable when you start saying insane things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He said nothing "insane" and you are an asshole for saying he did.
> 
> 
> The hate you show? That is they type of shit that leads to 3 am arrests and death camps. And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's odd, and can't get along with people, so there will be 3 am arrests and death camps. You bet bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People like you are so full of hate, that you need to demonize and marginalize people for no reason.
> 
> 
> You don't call people "nazis" because you want to build bridges and work together. YOu say shit like that, when you want to destroy them, if not kill them.
> 
> 
> We see your hate. We know what you are.
Click to expand...


Have you ever even read your own posts? You are a hell of a person to try to talk about building bridges, you hateful bastard.


----------



## BULLDOG

Blackrook said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a delayed effect of taking a stand against the "diversity workshop" I got kicked out of another writer's group.
> 
> This is how it starts, but it ends with arrests at 3:00 a.m., torture, and death camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt anything will end that way, but it can get better as soon as you seek qualified psychological help to help you deal with your paranoia. People aren't out to hurt you. They are just uncomfortable when you start saying insane things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He said nothing "insane" and you are an asshole for saying he did.
> 
> 
> The hate you show? That is they type of shit that leads to 3 am arrests and death camps. And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's odd, and can't get along with people, so there will be 3 am arrests and death camps. You bet bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get along with people who hold a "Diversity Workshop" whose goal it is to actually make it harder to write about diversity.
> 
> My book series features LGBT situations, not as a side-show or to meet a quota, but as up front action of the main characters.
> 
> I was not going to submit my work to busybodies who think they have a right to tell authors what they are allowed to write when portraying LGBT situations.
> 
> As an example, they told me that a straight woman experimenting with lesbianism was something that might "offend" some people.
> 
> But that's my story, about a straight woman who experiments with lesbianism.  I am not going to write it out because it's a major part of my story.
Click to expand...


Write what you want, but don't ask others their opinion if you are going to pout about the answer.A grown person wouldn't have to have that explained to them.


----------



## Correll

Blackrook said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I told my bisexual female writing partner that the character was straight, even though she was having sex with another woman, and she was fine with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had TEN published books, making much money, maybe then it would be time to quibble about characters being offensive to some readers, and even then, not.
> 
> 
> But when you are trying to learn to write, to handicap the process by demanding that you practice self censorship, is the act of an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My story, as written now, will be offensive to many, perhaps.
> 
> It is impossible to write a story that doesn't offend people unless you write about something that is totally unimportant.
> 
> I will not let my Catholic father, Catholic brother, or Catholic sister read my story because I KNOW it will offend them.
Click to expand...



Very reasonable. Bulldog's attempt to turn this around and make you the bad guy, is because he is a vile person, willing to see people destroyed in the pursuit of his ideological agenda.


----------



## Correll

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a delayed effect of taking a stand against the "diversity workshop" I got kicked out of another writer's group.
> 
> This is how it starts, but it ends with arrests at 3:00 a.m., torture, and death camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt anything will end that way, but it can get better as soon as you seek qualified psychological help to help you deal with your paranoia. People aren't out to hurt you. They are just uncomfortable when you start saying insane things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He said nothing "insane" and you are an asshole for saying he did.
> 
> 
> The hate you show? That is they type of shit that leads to 3 am arrests and death camps. And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's odd, and can't get along with people, so there will be 3 am arrests and death camps. You bet bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> People like you are so full of hate, that you need to demonize and marginalize people for no reason.
> 
> 
> You don't call people "nazis" because you want to build bridges and work together. YOu say shit like that, when you want to destroy them, if not kill them.
> 
> 
> We see your hate. We know what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever even read your own posts? You are a hell of a person to try to talk about building bridges, you hateful bastard.
Click to expand...



Yes, I have. Have you? Are  you so stupid you don't notice the cause and effect?


----------



## Correll

BULLDOG said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a delayed effect of taking a stand against the "diversity workshop" I got kicked out of another writer's group.
> 
> This is how it starts, but it ends with arrests at 3:00 a.m., torture, and death camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt anything will end that way, but it can get better as soon as you seek qualified psychological help to help you deal with your paranoia. People aren't out to hurt you. They are just uncomfortable when you start saying insane things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He said nothing "insane" and you are an asshole for saying he did.
> 
> 
> The hate you show? That is they type of shit that leads to 3 am arrests and death camps. And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's odd, and can't get along with people, so there will be 3 am arrests and death camps. You bet bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get along with people who hold a "Diversity Workshop" whose goal it is to actually make it harder to write about diversity.
> 
> My book series features LGBT situations, not as a side-show or to meet a quota, but as up front action of the main characters.
> 
> I was not going to submit my work to busybodies who think they have a right to tell authors what they are allowed to write when portraying LGBT situations.
> 
> As an example, they told me that a straight woman experimenting with lesbianism was something that might "offend" some people.
> 
> But that's my story, about a straight woman who experiments with lesbianism.  I am not going to write it out because it's a major part of my story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Write what you want, but don't ask others their opinion if you are going to pout about the answer.A grown person wouldn't have to have that explained to them.
Click to expand...



A writing group is about helping people become writers. 


Telling a straight man that he can't write about a woman having lesbian sex, is not helpful, that is those "persons" being assholes.


YOu know that. YOu are just lying, because you are on the side of assholes.


----------



## BULLDOG

Correll said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt anything will end that way, but it can get better as soon as you seek qualified psychological help to help you deal with your paranoia. People aren't out to hurt you. They are just uncomfortable when you start saying insane things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said nothing "insane" and you are an asshole for saying he did.
> 
> 
> The hate you show? That is they type of shit that leads to 3 am arrests and death camps. And you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's odd, and can't get along with people, so there will be 3 am arrests and death camps. You bet bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get along with people who hold a "Diversity Workshop" whose goal it is to actually make it harder to write about diversity.
> 
> My book series features LGBT situations, not as a side-show or to meet a quota, but as up front action of the main characters.
> 
> I was not going to submit my work to busybodies who think they have a right to tell authors what they are allowed to write when portraying LGBT situations.
> 
> As an example, they told me that a straight woman experimenting with lesbianism was something that might "offend" some people.
> 
> But that's my story, about a straight woman who experiments with lesbianism.  I am not going to write it out because it's a major part of my story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Write what you want, but don't ask others their opinion if you are going to pout about the answer.A grown person wouldn't have to have that explained to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A writing group is about helping people become writers.
> 
> 
> Telling a straight man that he can't write about a woman having lesbian sex, is not helpful, that is those "persons" being assholes.
> 
> 
> YOu know that. YOu are just lying, because you are on the side of assholes.
Click to expand...


So they stopped him from writing about anything he wants to write about? The dumb ass joined the group for their opinions and advice. If he doesn't want that, then he should quit whining and find someone he does want to listen to.


----------



## Correll

BULLDOG said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said nothing "insane" and you are an asshole for saying he did.
> 
> 
> The hate you show? That is they type of shit that leads to 3 am arrests and death camps. And you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's odd, and can't get along with people, so there will be 3 am arrests and death camps. You bet bubba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get along with people who hold a "Diversity Workshop" whose goal it is to actually make it harder to write about diversity.
> 
> My book series features LGBT situations, not as a side-show or to meet a quota, but as up front action of the main characters.
> 
> I was not going to submit my work to busybodies who think they have a right to tell authors what they are allowed to write when portraying LGBT situations.
> 
> As an example, they told me that a straight woman experimenting with lesbianism was something that might "offend" some people.
> 
> But that's my story, about a straight woman who experiments with lesbianism.  I am not going to write it out because it's a major part of my story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Write what you want, but don't ask others their opinion if you are going to pout about the answer.A grown person wouldn't have to have that explained to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A writing group is about helping people become writers.
> 
> 
> Telling a straight man that he can't write about a woman having lesbian sex, is not helpful, that is those "persons" being assholes.
> 
> 
> YOu know that. YOu are just lying, because you are on the side of assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they stopped him from writing about anything he wants to write about? The dumb ass joined the group for their opinions and advice. If he doesn't want that, then he should quit whining and find someone he does want to listen to.
Click to expand...



The group was formed and exists to give constructive criticism and advice.


Having the purpose corrupted by vile people like you, to instead turn it into just another front in the Culture Wars, is messing with his life, 


and his complaints about it, are valid.


You are lying about what is going on, because you support such vile and divisive tactics. 


You are a piece of shit.


----------



## rightwinger

Blackrook said:


> ...and I'm already making enemies.
> 
> The Education Officer has invited a "diversity discussion and panel" to talk to our writer's group and that has me alarmed.
> 
> You see, I've included all sorts of diversity in my science fiction book series, a mixed bag of characters which include people of all races, species, sexual orientations, sexual identities, and what not. Foolish me, I thought that was a good thing.
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> When "white, straight, cis males" write anyone who isn't white, straight, cis and male, apparently we need special pointers from self-appointed guidance counselors so that we can avoid "offending" people.
> 
> Today, I made a big stink about it on the group's Facebook page, telling the group I'm not going to submit my work for approval by censors.
> 
> The Vice-President of the group told me to "give it a rest" and the Education Officer tried to shut down the debate as "destructive." So I know they're both against me, because they're trying to censor the discussion.
> 
> Tell me what you think. Is this a fight worth fighting? I think it is.


Guess they have read your racist posts


----------



## luchitociencia

Blackrook said:


> The Education Officer pointed out this as something I said as offensive:
> 
> I described one of my characters as a "straight woman who experiments with lesbianism."
> 
> She said, that phrase might "offend" some in the LGBT community.
> 
> Imagine that.


 I think that such can happen, a man experimenting with homosexuality and a woman experimenting with lesbianism.

You see, if you remember or heard the group from the 70's Guess Who, some of them said they experimented sex with other men. This experiment didn't cause them to become homosexuals. It was an era of drugs and change in the youngsters environment. 

In your writings you are free to express your stories in accord to the personality of the characters, it is a novel.

But, you must take in consideration that others arguing about your novel might not be thinking about themselves but about others.

Lets say, I am one of the "judges" in a novel writing contest. My younger children know my position. You write your novel, and I vote in favor because the style, the easy reading of it, the events and actions which are interesting, and lots of more reasons. However, after you won the contest, my underage children told me they want to read your book, the one I vote in favor to win the contest.

Here I will have a situation. How to make my children to wait of being older in order to read your novel.

I strongly think that you must present as a motion a special category for books which actually must be allowed for adults only, whom already have a formed personality and to whom your novel might cause an influence about their sexuality but they are adults, with valid and legal consent.

You are not doing anything wrong, but like alcohol is not sold to children, you novel must be under a category other than general.


----------



## Blackrook

Well, now I'm being blackballed for taking a stand against the Diversity Workshop.

I resigned the writer's group, but the leader of another group begged me to stay in her group, so I did.

But then this other group's venue was changed to a gallery, and one of the members, a homosexual Hispanic who I will call Mario, disinvited me from the group because of what I did on Facebook (protest the Diversity Workshop) and also for what I did at the last meeting (nothing, he's lying) and to him (nothing, he's lying).

I called the leader of the group, and she told me because her meetings have been moved to the gallery, she no longer has control of who comes.  I asked her why she didn't move the meetings back to her house and she said it would make her group look bad if she did that.


----------



## Blackrook

I'm having some difficulties with my reader.  He says he's trying to "recover" from reading Chapter 2 of Book 7.

I'm not sure what he objects to: the incest sex scene between male and female18-year-olds (two of quadruplets), though it's revealed they've been experimenting since they were seven and having sex since twelve; OR

The scene where a man walks in to his wife's bedroom, sees she's having sex with a clone, watches passively as she reaches climax, and the clone leaves, and he makes no comment whatsoever about it.

None of this is gratuitous, it becomes a major element of the plot, which is the opposition of a faction of traditionally minded Christians to an Empire where sexual behavior of this kind has become the norm.


----------

